# Any opinions or comments??



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

https://shapertools.com/?utm_source=rockler&utm_medium=preorder&utm_campaign=rockler

HJ


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks very cool but too pricy for me unless it was something I would use a lot. I would be nifty if you were making many copies of a single design.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Unless it helps steer I see the same problem as using a regular handheld router which is making it go exactly where you want it to against the forces created by the bit.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Kinda what I thought, but they say no, it's supposed to follow the pattern. Would like a review from someone who's used one.

HJ


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not quite getting what the tape is.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim the tape is a digital program that the router reads so it knows where to go. It is like a CNC machine reading g-code from a computer file except it scans the tape to get instructions.

They have been developing this for quite awhile. I think the price will be the too high for what it does because it is pushing the price range of the cheaper CNC machines.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

Stupid comment to follow:

You don't put speakers on the same table as a turntable.

CAD-Man


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

It looks like the router is held in a gimbal of some sort that keeps the cutter tracking to your design. You just have to get the router CLOSE to the line and it tracks to the lines. If you drift too far off, it pulls up the router/cutter automatically and you go back to where you're supposed to be. 

The tape seems to be the code that guides the device telling it what the shape of the cutting area is. 

Interesting device. Like a portable CNC. It's trying to do something similar to what a Shopbot Handibot does, I think, but instead of being kind of limited to what's directly under it, as the Handibot is, you can just follow the on-screen lines and cut as big an area as you need to. The Handibot can also cut bigger areas by tiling, but the Shaper Origin doesn't need to tile. It just scopes out the cutting area and guides you where to cut. 

The accuracy is listed as 1/100 of an inch. That is certainly better than I could ever attain routing just hand-held, but I think a good CNC is significantly more accurate. Also, the Shaper Origin isn't "yet" able to do any kind of 3D or relief cutting. It just follows a cut line. It can do lettering, though. 

My take in it, anyway. Pretty cool device. 

Larry


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CAD-Man said:


> Stupid comment to follow:
> 
> You don't put speakers on the same table as a turntable.
> 
> CAD-Man


now ya tell us...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This is kinda funny , Kelly posted the same subject 1 minute before you John . How's that for coincidence lol.
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/99906-ultimate-router-base.html



I think it's kinda cool , especially if you don't have a lot of room in your shop for a big cnc machine .
I have my doubts on its reliability and precision , but hopefully will see in the near future how good it really is . If it's what they claim , I'm in .

One thing I read that someone pointed out , it's not the biggest router in the world that it's using . Almost looks like a laminate router?
A midsize motor like Bosch's 1617 would be nice


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

They are taking the vision method of 3D scanning and using it to keep the router bit on the path you design by using CNC stepper motors. Watching the video (and reading the FAQ twice) it moves the router bit left/right based on the vision system reading the "Shaper tape" you put down. 

There are a few things they gloss over like; work hold downs, tabs and depth of each cut. Watching the videos for skate board and cutting board, they seem to show cutting the 3/4" in one pass with the 1/4" shank endmill. Then they just lift it out of the remaining material, which is impractical in the the real CNC world without a very high end vacuum clamping system. Also, without tabs or hold downs around the perimeter, the part wants to pivot and gouge when you complete the cut and even get near the end. That said, it is still awesome for the capabilities since you can manage the work for the above items. You could use turner tape to hold the material down and recognize that a 1/4" bit is only going to last any amount of time with cutting 1/4" depth per pass.

If someone was doing signs with names at a craft show, this would do the trick for those of us without the hand-eye coordination for freehand. 

As said earlier, the price point is way too high. You can buy a number of CNC under that. Also, they don't include any software to get the design to gcode. Nothing against Inkscape, but it is nowhere even as simple as Cut 2D.

Steve.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cost-benefit seems to apply and I think this falls far short.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have adapted plasma CNC tables to use as router tables.

One thing I have considered doing, is purchasing the Go Torch (by PlasmaCam) along with the DesignEdge software to run it.

The Go Torch is a 2'x2' CNC plasma cutting system, but the DeWalt 611 router is perfectly at home on the Go Torch, making it a (fairly) portable CNC router.

You can place the Go Torch on a wooden floor and accurately carve out "Welcome!" or whatever, and then inlay other wood into the pocket routed out by the Go Torch.

I have not bought one YET, but it is on my list of Things To Do.

Go Torch

Joe



.


----------

